# SER vs. Spec V



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

Hmmm... I ran into this website SER Vs. Spec V 

Read it. If you are deciding on whether to get a Spec V or SER take into consideration some of this guys points.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

Now my turn to say whether you should get a spec V or SER.

SER

Engine: 2.5-liter DOHC 16-valve 4-cylinder
Front engine/front-wheel drive
Valve Timing: Continously Variable Valve Timing Control
Variable Intake SystemPlatinum-tipped spark plugs
Free-Flow exhaust
**projected HP @6000 RPM - 165*
**projected torq @4000 RPM - 175 lbs-ft*
Power brakes
4 Wheel disc brakes
*5-speed manual transmission*
*4-speed automatic transmission*
Front: independent strut-type suspension
Rear: Multi-Link Beam suspension
Front and rear stabilizer bars
*Sport-tuned suspension*
Front strut tower brace
Power-assisted steering
*Grey interior*
*16" Rims six-spoke*

Spec V

Engine: 2.5-Liter DOHC 16-valve 4-cylinder
Front engine/front-wheel drive
**projected HP @6000 RPM - 175*
**projected torq @4000 RPM - 180 lb-ft*
Valve Timing: Continously Variable Valve Timing Control
Variable Intake SystemPlatinum-tipped spark plugs
Free-Flow exhaust
Power brakes
4 Wheel disc brakes
*6-speed manual transmission*
*Helical limited-slip differential*
Front: independent strut-type suspension
Rear: Multi-Link Beam suspension
Front and rear stabilizer bars
*Spec V-rated suspension*
Power-assisted steering
*Red&Black Interior*
*17" Rims five-spoke*

*_These numbers are not accurate at the wheels... I think the numbers are closer to the 140-150 range._ 

Pros about the Spec V
The 6 speed Transmission provides shorter gear ratios. 
The LSD is definitely a plus. Not very many cars have this, this helps traction control when taking turns at high speed.
I don't know about the Spec V suspension, but it's supposed to be better than the SER's.

Cons
Price mainly.
The red & black interior doesn't fair well with some of the colors, besides black and red , but the 2003 models compensate for that.
The 6 speed transmission doesn't shift well, but the 2003 compensate for that.

Overall
You pay a thousand more for an extra gear, projected 10 more HP, and mesh interior. The LSD is a major part, but the rest seems lacking. The 6 speed is a hassle to the normal driver, esp. in traffic. The 6 speed may have a good 'powerband' but I see that you don't acclerate much if you downshift once you're past the 3500 mark. Still the 6th speed is cool. Oh yeah, you get a Spec V sticker. 

Pros about the SER
The SER is cheaper than the spec V, by a thousand or around so.
Can come as an automatic for all you automatic lovers, too bad that's not me.
Lighter
Grey interior doesn't clash as much as the red & black.
Still as powerful as the Spec V.

Cons
The SER is cheaper for a reason...
Lack of an LSD is major... 
No 6th speed, too bad, but its not that bad.
Projected 10 less HP, but they are the same engine??? I think you can override this.
No Spec V sticker... dang! 

Overall
The SER is just like the Spec V minus the LSD which is a big factor. The 16" rims look okay, I prefer them over the 17", but that's my opinion. The SER applies to all the daily drivers mostly.

Soooo... Hmmm.... I think I'll dig deeper to uncover some more mysteries of the SER and Spec V.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Do us a favor and use the search button...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3682


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

Actually, the article is the difference. I dunno, like I said, I ran into the article pertaining to the SERs. This thread is Base SER vs. Spec V, not what should I get... hmmm... but then it is sorta out of topic...

Have any of the Spec V owners raced a base SER? I know I've raced Spec V... did you beat it? I'm still hestitant about why a higher stock model was beaten by a lower stock model. All these races were held in my Home Town... and the first one with the Blue Spec V, my first kill... doesn't count cause he's an idiot.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

How is this diffrent? form the EXACT SAME thread.. oh you posted an article... I'll post that article link in the other thread so there the same for ya.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

hey crzflip02 


the SE-R (non spec v) does have a viscious limited slip in it
and it weighs in about 150 pounds ( give or take) less than the spec V lighter tranny and the seats also weigh less. and the 16 inch rims also weigh less. the hp and torque differnce can be made up with a K&N filter


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

red SE-R said:


> *hey crzflip02
> 
> 
> the SE-R (non spec v) does have a viscious limited slip in it
> and it weighs in about 150 pounds ( give or take) less than the spec V lighter tranny and the seats also weigh less. and the 16 inch rims also weigh less. the hp and torque differnce can be made up with a K&N filter *


Say whaaa? The non Spec has an LSD? I didn't know that? Hmmm....


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

I admire your relentless assault BlackoutSpecV, but... whatever. If you think want I'll point out the differences and the fact that I posted on SER or Spec V.

1. The SER or Spec V thread starter, Murph, wants to know the differences of the SER and Spec V. He needs the info to make a decision. 

2. He asks about the components that might be out, etc. for modding I guess.

3. Everyone points out different points of view of the SER and Spec V. It's wise to make decisions based on other people's opinion, but first hand experience is the best. Experience overrules the opinoin factor, considering it's from hard evidence, not comments.

Hmmm... so the search button can be used to... search  I didn't know that. 

 I don't know what you're trying to establish here. Are you wanting me to post more on that thread?

My topic is *VS* so that means *VS* is practically the contrast of two figures, 'something against something' unless you want me to search for that too. 

Props to ya BlackoutSpecV, ummm I really don't find any significance to your posts, but oh well. Let's stay on topic. 

So how does the reg SER fair against the Spec V, opinions anyone?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

The extra cash for the Spec V is more than worth it my opinion. For the $1000 you get a far better looking/quality interior (sorry, but the base SE-R interior looks like it belongs in my Mom's car), the helical limited slip (I'm almost certain the base SE-R has no limited slip at all), an even more finely tuned suspension (hence the "Spec V" rating) and also nicer 17" wheels and tires (Nissan charges almost $600 for a single Spec V wheel, and those Contis are over $100/each). The 6-speed trans is geared nicely to compliment to the torque of the car. The reason you don't get much more power by downshifting at higher rpm is that you're in the torque curve, dont downshift, step on the gas!  As far as the 6-speed being hard to drive in traffic, its certainly no different than any other manual trans I've ever had. I have driven a base SE-R with the 5-speed and it felt similiar in terms of power, but I'd rather have my Spec in the mountains when I take a corner at 50mph and the helical limited-slip is all that stands between me and the cliff.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

the base SE-R does not have the limited slip. I would like to see where you saw or heard this from.
On the Nissan site they say:

"Another extra tweak on the SE-R Spec V is the helical limited-slip differential." 

It wouldnt be an "extra tweak" if both shared the LSD. Look at it yourself.

http://www.nissandriven.com/ Look up the SE-R and then go to performance.

And calm down about people who post about something that has already been posted before. No need to be anal.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

here this is where i found the info on the lsd for the non spec v SE-R 

"quote taken from sport compact car by Josh Jacquot"


What is a Spec V? 
When the updated Sentra SE-R hits the market, there'll be two versions: the SE-R and the SE-R Spec V. Here are the differences.

The $16,900 Spec V version has a more aggressive suspension through increased spring rates and shock valving. It has 10 more hp (165 hp vs. 175 hp), due to a different exhaust system and ECU, as well as a six-speed transmission and a helical limited-slip differential. *The SE-R comes with a five-speed and viscous limited-slip differential.* 

The Spec V rides on 17-inch wheels fitted with 215/45ZR-17 rubber, while the standard SE-R makes do with 16-inch wheels and 195/55HR-16 tires. Both cars use the same 11-inch front and 9-inch rear disc brakes.

Also available on the Spec V version is a 280-watt Rockford Fosgate audio system with nine speakers.--Josh Jacquot 

http://216.239.53.100/search?q=cach...ntra+se-r+viscous+limited+slip&hl=en&ie=UTF-8[/url]


I also verrified this information thanks to the service manager at my local dealership, he gave me printouts of well EVERYTHING (tech specs) on the SE-R and Spec V. and it is listed there as well

I emailed nissan america about this and they told me ( since its WELL documented with them that i own one.. long story) that they dont advertise the SE-R as having a LSD to promote sales for the Spec V.. 

its all a sales ploy... every model of SE-R since their conception has had a LSD


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

That is a pretty bold statement about nissan misleading its customers.

I have the 2002 product and price guide, I took from a nissan salesman, that says the the Spec V has a helical limited slip and the base SE-R does not.

The guide made no mention of anytype of L.S.D. for the base SE-R. 

But what your saying is possible without Nissan actually directly lieing to us and their salesmen. The Spec V could have the mechanical helical L.S.D and the SE-R could just have a viscuous L.S.D. like its predecessors.

In anycase it would be a shame if you are right.

I have to admit I jammed on the brakes to make sure they did not accidentally give me ABS, they didn't.


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

Red SE-R:

There is a correction to the quote you posted:

The base SE-R also can get the audio fanatic stereo whatever wattage it truely is, nissan says its 300watts.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Maybe i was wrong on my post above. Although the difference between the two may just be viscous and helical. Like pinkfloyd said.

Anyway, I dont think that Nissan is lying to customers. But it is a little misleading. The fact that the spec v is being advertised as having a Helical LSD might lure more people to it instead of the base model. (more $$$ for the dealers) But even if it is misleading, most people would not base thier descion on the LSD alone. 

I am basing this whole statement on the assumption that red se-r's claim that the base se-r does have a LSD is true. It may be, because i have never heard that the se-r DOES NOT have a LSD. Its just all I have heard is about the Spec V's Helical LSD.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

That's all quite interesting... so my base SER has an LSD... coolio. 

It's marketing and advertisement. If you think about it, if you produce a car that has a base model and a higher model, you'd want people to buy the higher model. All cars in general are produced cheaply, it's the research, design, and advertisement that are expensive. You'd want the customer to buy the higher model due to the higher price, thus sometimes, more profit. I think it was genius to promote the LSD on the Spec V. Honestly, that appeals to more of the customers, even if they don't know what it is. The extra feature just fascinates them and makes them want it. 

Does lying equal hiding the truth, or not explaining the whole truth, or just revealing what is needed?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

I know my 96 SE-R had a viscous unit. The helical is a good step up from the vicous unit though performance-wise...


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

Here is a letter I got of b15sentra.net there also is a letter from Nissan Canada that says the same thing:

Thank you for contacting Nissan North America, Inc. and allowing us the 
opportunity to be of assistance. 

Thank you for your interest in Nissan. 

The base model Nissan Sentra SER does not come with viscous limited slip 
differential. 

Please visit our web sites for more information: 

www.nissandriven.com 
www.nissannews.com 
If you have any further questions or comments, please feel free to e-mail 
us. 

Sincerely, 

Keith Gayle 
National Consumer Affairs


The thread is linked here
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/sho...age=15&highlight=HELICAL VISCOUS&pagenumber=2


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Well either the dealership the RED SE-R went to was full of crap or Keith Gayle is full of crap. So which one is it? And RED SE-R almost had me convinced. Now im just confused.


----------



## pditty (Nov 21, 2002)

crzflip02 said:


> *Hmmm... I ran into this website SER Vs. Spec V Read it. If you are deciding on whether to get a Spec V or SER take into consideration some of this guys points. *


That's funny. I was just browsing your board.. that's my rant. I get a lot of heat for that from the spec-v guys... anyway as for the LSD... I was writing phantom a while back on that... seems likely they'll consider a LSD for non spec se-r's in the future and it'd only be maybe 300 bucks so... may be a possibility

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=40590&highlight=phantom

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/sea...d=107379&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

Why doesn't someone with an se-r just jack up the front end and test if they have a vlsd? (hint: if both wheels turn the same direction, you have a lsd)

AFAIK, the SE-Rs don't have a vlsd.


----------



## pditty (Nov 21, 2002)

There's no LSD. There's a diff, but no LSD.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: SER vs. Spec V*



pditty said:


> *That's funny. I was just browsing your board.. that's my rant. I get a lot of heat for that from the spec-v guys... anyway as for the LSD... I was writing phantom a while back on that... seems likely they'll consider a LSD for non spec se-r's in the future and it'd only be maybe 300 bucks so... may be a possibility
> 
> http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=40590&highlight=phantom
> 
> http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/sea...d=107379&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending *


Damnit, You're always starting trouble! 

I have always though the Spec was not worth the extra money, and Pditty's article helps to further argue that point. Less problems with the base SE-R, and less money = Happy


----------



## pditty (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: SER vs. Spec V*



cburwell said:


> *Damnit, You're always starting trouble!
> *


Yah, I'm always starting trouble... I get a lot of heat for that article. Insecure spec guys


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

I Have the Se R (non Spec) and i have never lost to a spec for the last 5 times i have raced, My ser is 1 and 1/2 car length ahead of the spec v by the time i am in 3rd gear. i paid 15,500 for my ser, and still got the awsome ser power!!


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

02SERWHITE said:


> *I Have the Se R (non Spec) and i have never lost to a spec for the last 5 times i have raced, My ser is 1 and 1/2 car length ahead of the spec v by the time i am in 3rd gear. i paid 15,500 for my ser, and still got the awsome ser power!! *


I know exactly how you feel. I've raced 5-6 Spec-Vs with the same mods and beat all of them, even with the 18s on. By the way I know my base SE-R does not have LSD for a fact. I had a '95 200SX SE-R before and can tell a big diff, especially corners.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

Easy answer, if you have the money, buy the spec v, if not get the se-r, a nissan is a nissan.


----------



## CrazyTalon (Sep 30, 2002)

red SE-R said:


> *hey crzflip02
> 
> 
> the SE-R (non spec v) does have a viscious limited slip in it
> and it weighs in about 150 pounds ( give or take) less than the spec V lighter tranny and the seats also weigh less. and the 16 inch rims also weigh less. the hp and torque differnce can be made up with a K&N filter *


People like you need to be banned from this board for putting false information out there. That is NOT true about the lsd. Please keep your keys to yourself if you dont know what you are talking about. 

I am tired of people bashing a spec v. I got an 03 for 18k and have NO problems with it. the tranny is great, lsd is awesome along with the suspension. 

PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING....

The guy that made the site saying why to buy the ser instead of the spec v kept implying why do i need_ this_ that is better on the spec if I am going to replace it with _this_. But he stated in the beginning that he bought the car to save money. He will end up spending over 20k modding the suspension, changing wheels, getting lsd to match the spec himself. I think that he is jealous of spec v owners. We are supposed to be of the same family not bashing each other. I do not go out and bash ser owners. If you want what the ser has to offer then _BUY IT_ If you want what the spec v has to offer then _BUY IT_ 

IF anyone has any problem with my post then email me at [email protected]!!


----------



## Quaz (Dec 20, 2002)

Thats the truth,
I have a Spec V and love it. If you have an SeR and love it too thats great, I dont have a problem with that or the SeR...

As far as the racing of each other .... I have beaten an Ser and lost to one. A good race and a bad one (alot depends on the driver and situation).


----------



## pditty (Nov 21, 2002)

I agree people shouldn't post false info etc. You shouldn't have problems with your tranny cause you have an 03 and not an 02 six speed.

As far as everybody bashing the spec-v... what planet are you living on? Nobody in the nissan community bashes the spec-v... in fact all of these chat boards do nothing but wet their pants over the spec-v.

Make no mistake, our cars are not fast regardless of which one you bought. It's a god damn sentra... and they're pretty much identical anyway.

All of the other models have pretty much been totally obscured by little sticker that says spec-v. 

I agree that fundamentally all sentras are basically the same, and that it's a family, so fighting over trim levels is idiotic, so then you go and say some crap about me being jealous?

I wrote the article you're talking about and you have presented the exact same article everyone else did... oooh oooh he's going to spend more getting back to the spec-v level of stuff than he would have if he just bought a spec-v....

You're missing the big picture entirely.

First off, they're basically an identical car except for the wheels, the LSD, the suspension, and the rear sway setup.

Make no mistake.

In no way am I looking to match your spec.

I'm looking to blow it out of the water, while looking like a sleeper.

It's not a matter of spending the money to get back up to spec level, it's about going way beyond that and wasting money on intermediate spec-v level junk.

I have 3 sets of tires for my se-r so I don't care about the spec-v conti-sports... they're not that good anyway.

I'm getting a LSD prototyped right now for my car that may be on the market later. Cost to me is a couple hundred bucks at most.

I have a set of JIC coilovers and sway bar kits for my car that make the spec-v springs and dampers look like a joke.

The point is that I'll save money by paying 14,500 for an se-r rather than 20,000 for a spec-v because all the parts you get on the spec-v that differ from the se-r are one that are getting replaced regardless of which I bought.

Such as.... stromung, jic coilovers, aem intake, UR pulley, leather seats, aebs header... 3 sets of tires and wheels for varying conditions (also different sizes). 

plus I get to do it myself and have fun, and my car looks like a "base" se-r.

If you're not doing anything to your car, buy a spec-v, great. if you want to do stuff yourself and get serious about it, then it doesn't matter which one you buy so you might as well get the cheaper one.

Jealous? Of what? You?

You better check again...





CrazyTalon said:


> *People like you need to be banned from this board for putting false information out there. That is NOT true about the lsd. Please keep your keys to yourself if you dont know what you are talking about.
> 
> I am tired of people bashing a spec v. I got an 03 for 18k and have NO problems with it. the tranny is great, lsd is awesome along with the suspension.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

hey why doesn't someone with a base 03 SE-R go out and get some ppl watching on a wet road and see if both tires spin or not, it would take less then a minute to find out and having somone visual see if it spins or not is alot better then ppl saying they msged nissan and blah blah just go out and check???


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

pditty said:


> *
> The point is that I'll save money by paying 14,500 for an se-r rather than 20,000 for a spec-v *


You think the Spec V cost $20,000? There is only a $895 cost difference (not MSRP) between the two at standard trim levels. You need to go back to car buying 101. And the prototype LSD you speak of for a couple of hundred bucks. For that cost I can only imagine it is a Phantom Grip knockoff which will pretty much suck.

For reference to the above mentioned quote, approximate COST on an SE-R with no options is about $14,800. MSRP on a LOADED Spec V is $19,800. There is a big difference when comparing actual cost on a base model to MSRP on a loded one. Keep your facts straight.


----------



## pditty (Nov 21, 2002)

rodslinger said:


> *You think the Spec V cost $20,000? There is only a $895 cost difference (not MSRP) between the two at standard trim levels. You need to go back to car buying 101. And the prototype LSD you speak of for a couple of hundred bucks. For that cost I can only imagine it is a Phantom Grip knockoff which will pretty much suck.
> 
> For reference to the above mentioned quote, approximate COST on an SE-R with no options is about $14,800. MSRP on a LOADED Spec V is $19,800. There is a big difference when comparing actual cost on a base model to MSRP on a loded one. Keep your facts straight. *



Dude, I bought the damn car, I'm completely aware of how much much it costs thanks.

I got the first one in the city. When I got it, it was 14,500 for the SE-R or just short of 20K for the spec-v (which you couldn't even get at the time). That's how they were coming equiped at the time.

I got everything (including leather) except the sunroof package (since you can get a better one cheaper aftermarket). 

I'm sure you had fun looking up internet prices, but back in the land of reality, the price difference between the trim levels depends on where you live, where you go, and what they have available.

The LSD I'm helping to prototype is not a phantom grip knockoff because it's actually phantomgrip. The price is cheap because I'm helping to prototype it. You probably would have come to that conclusion yourself if you'd thought about it though.

Since it's not a knock off, it *won't* "pretty much suck" as you so eloquently put it. It's not the same as the spec-v unit, but it's not a hunk of shit either. It is however, lifetime guarenteed againt failure even under race conditions.

You're picking the wrong person to battle with if you want to argue the facts.


----------



## pditty (Nov 21, 2002)

superv said:


> *hey why doesn't someone with a base 03 SE-R go out and get some ppl watching on a wet road and see if both tires spin or not, it would take less then a minute to find out and having somone visual see if it spins or not is alot better then ppl saying they msged nissan and blah blah just go out and check??? *


They don't have one, at least the 02's don't so I'm 99% sure the 03's don't.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

pditty said:


> *
> 
> I'm but back in the land of reality, the price difference between the trim levels depends on where you live, where you go, and what they have available.
> 
> *


* 

So it's not so much a difference between the cars features but market price that drove you to the SE-R. Which way you swinging now?




The LSD I'm helping to prototype is not a phantom grip knockoff because it's actually phantomgrip.

Click to expand...

Which makes it just as bad as the knockoff. (Granted it is better than nothing)




It is however, lifetime guarenteed againt failure even under race conditions.

Click to expand...

That's nice. So everyone that has to replace it every four months because it stops working has the peace of mind knowing that the next one is free.*


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

bah, people act as if 20k is alot for a damn good car, I mean even if you make minimum wage you can afford a spec V. Just get over it and stop hating, if you can't afford the car, just say "I can't afford 20k, so I bought the SE-R." Don't try to tear down a great car by comparing to the lower version.


----------



## pditty (Nov 21, 2002)

rodslinger said:


> *So it's not so much a difference between the cars features but market price that drove you to the SE-R. Which way you swinging now?*


Dude, it's the same damn car. What don't you understand about that?

Why pay 20 instead of 14.5 to get suspension that's going into the dumpster and a transmission that can't do anything but explode?

I'd buy the same thing again in a heartbeat.

If it's a matter of a stock spec-v vs an se-r with a phantom grip LSD, anti roll bar, and JIC coilovers, the SE-R is gunna pimp smack the spec all day every day.

It's also going to cost less than doing the same thing to the spec, especially if you consider the substantial 5,500 price difference at the time.

You like your car, that's great. I like my car. Fine. They're 99.9% identical, which one you like depends on how serious you are about modding the car and how much bling factor your ego needs.

I happen to have a lot of cash to throw at it and would rather build it up myself than buy it done prefab and then throw all that stuff away anyway. 

People really shouldn't be so worked up about all this crap. Everyone gets all defensive and then says I'm not defensive! You're defensive. It's all prett pointless really, it's the same damn thing.


----------



## pditty (Nov 21, 2002)

SangerSE-R said:


> *bah, people act as if 20k is alot for a damn good car, I mean even if you make minimum wage you can afford a spec V. Just get over it and stop hating, if you can't afford the car, just say "I can't afford 20k, so I bought the SE-R." Don't try to tear down a great car by comparing to the lower version. *


I agree entirely, 20K isn't a lot for a car. And our car isn't really a great car in the grand scheme of things. It's not fast either.

It's good _* for the money. *_

I needed a car because my 99 chevy was making me nuts, they had the se-r, they didn't have a spec-v, the rebate and 3% financing were ending... I bought it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

> Why pay 20k instead of 14.5k


I'm only disagreeing on the prices you quote. Everything else being the same, the differences are NOT that much between the two cars. I DO agree that if you plan to modify the car as you are doing then the SE-R is the better choice. Why blow money on things you will replace anyway. But for someone that doesn't care to perform all those mods and have a decent car out of the box then either one is a good choice. For the extra grand, the 17" wheels, LSD, etc... was worth it. For me, a standard SE-R wasn't available. Price difference wasn't enough to balk at. I'm not going to be racing. I needed a good daily driver.


----------



## pditty (Nov 21, 2002)

I agree with that.

At the time I got it though, like I said, it was the first one in the city if not the state, so there was a premium on them.

I can't believe I got mine well under the invoice with custom leather installed. The spec would have been much more and I would have had to wait.

If you could get a setup where the spec was like 900 more than the se-r (and this implies that they weren't trying to screw you on the se-r price by pumping it right up next to that of the spec), and you're getting an 03 and not the 02 specs with all the problems they had, then sure, you could easily take the spec, might as well right?

But that wasn't the reality at the time.

A lot of times people tell me there's only a 900 price difference, and it's because the se-r is a screw job where they're shopping.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

pditty said:


> *Dude, it's the same damn car. What don't you understand about that?
> 
> *


It's not the same car. It has a different transmission and rear axle. The Torsen LSD is worth over a 1K on its own. The rear axle is kinda hard to price. The spec V has a bigger rear sway bar built into it. You can't duplicate this with a SE-R by just putting on a bigger rear bar on the SE-R. Many spec V owners would end up putting the same bigger bar on their car. You would always be less in back then if you started with a Spec V. I think the spec V also has better toe settings on the rear beam, not sure about this (also very hard to change with the beam) All these items are very difficult to match on your own after purchase. That LSD alone is worth the price they charge for the spec v. I paid $950 (used) just to get that type of LSD into my car and I was lucky to get it since it is no longer produced for the B14. Never mind the cost of install if you are not brave enough to do it yourself.


----------



## pditty (Nov 21, 2002)

Dude, read the posts before you reply.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Monkeys slinging turds 

I AM a smart ass .......


----------



## Quaz (Dec 20, 2002)

My dad is bigger than yours....
My car is better than yours....

LOL


----------



## pditty (Nov 21, 2002)

This is a really old thread that got dredged back up.

Now it's totally dead, don't moderators close threads on this board?


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

just to put it straight the base ser does not have a lsd i asked nissan northamerica and i tested it for my self. It doesnt have one
anyway the price for a base ser here is $19000 and the spec v goes up to $25000 I can go to the dealership and take pics if you dont belive me. yes they are robbing us


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

wow, a dead thread that has been resurrected 3 seperate times, that's gotta be some kind of record!


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm not reading all this... I've read enough....
SE-R has on open differential. NOTHING else... That alone is worth 1K
Spec V has much better and stiffer suspension.
Better wheels
LSD
Better Interior
Six gear tranny/works well for a lot of people...

And when I was looking the SE-R with sunroof, automatic was 500 dollars more then my black specv...


----------



## pditty (Nov 21, 2002)

Man, the 02 spec-v interior is uglier than sin


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

pditty said:


> *Man, the 02 spec-v interior is uglier than sin  *


Not on the black ones... 
Black spec with red calipers/Red CF hood, red interior, and black and stainless everything else wins trophies.... And makes people take pictures of your car for NO reason....


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

UpChuck said:


> *
> 
> Anyway, I dont think that Nissan is lying to customers. But it is a little misleading. The fact that the spec v is being advertised as having a Helical LSD might lure more people to it instead of the base model. (more $$$ for the dealers) But even if it is misleading, most people would not base thier descion on the LSD alone.
> 
> ...


One way to find out for sure. Go out in your driveway, start your car and pull out into the street. Put the tranny in first, rev engine to 6000 RPM's and dump the clutch. Park car back in driveway. Go down and look at tire marks. If there is only one tire track, no LSD, if there are two tire tracks, you have LSD. My God, haven't you people ever seen "My Cousin Vinny"?


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

pditty said:


> *I agree people shouldn't post false info etc. You shouldn't have problems with your tranny cause you have an 03 and not an 02 six speed.
> 
> As far as everybody bashing the spec-v... what planet are you living on? Nobody in the nissan community bashes the spec-v... in fact all of these chat boards do nothing but wet their pants over the spec-v.
> 
> ...


That's all fine and dandy. But the fact of the matter is you insulted alot of guys/girls cars. We Spec V owners love our cars and don't want them insulted. Don't expect to bad mouth a car and not hear about it. Show some respect and you will get the same.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

pditty said:


> *
> I can't believe I got mine well under the invoice with custom leather installed. *


Uhmm, I find that very hard to believe. I call BS. At $14,500 anyways.


----------



## pditty (Nov 21, 2002)

simeronbugh said:


> *Uhmm, I find that very hard to believe. I call BS. At $14,500 anyways. *


believe what you like, sticker was 15,500. i asked them to install leather, and i still got it at 15,500 with the leather put in, which was listed at $1000 (reasonable), so 14,500 for the car.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

simeronbugh said:


> *One way to find out for sure. Go out in your driveway, start your car and pull out into the street. Put the tranny in first, rev engine to 6000 RPM's and dump the clutch. Park car back in driveway. Go down and look at tire marks. If there is only one tire track, no LSD, if there are two tire tracks, you have LSD. My God, haven't you people ever seen "My Cousin Vinny"? *


That won't work, open differentials will still spin both tires if they have equal traction. And there are MUCH better ways of testing without wearing your tires and clutch and making a huge scene.

Jack up the car and spin one front tire with the tranny in neutral. If the other spins the same way you have LSD, if it spins opposite you don't


----------



## pditty (Nov 21, 2002)

who cares. you don't have to do shit. THERE IS NO GOD DAMN LSD IN IT! IT'S AN OPEN DIFFERNTIAL!!!!!!!!! everyone knows this (at least on b15), i don't see why that won't die on this board.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

me neither


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *That won't work, open differentials will still spin both tires if they have equal traction. And there are MUCH better ways of testing without wearing your tires and clutch and making a huge scene.
> 
> Jack up the car and spin one front tire with the tranny in neutral. If the other spins the same way you have LSD, if it spins opposite you don't *


I was being sarcastic. And 9 times out of 10, you will not have equal traction. If there is no LSD, one wheel will usually break loose and not the other.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

the traction doesn't have to be exactly equal, just close

I did many 2 wheel burnouts in my eclipse with an open differential


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *
> 
> I did many 2 wheel burnouts in my eclipse with an open differential *


But how many 1 wheel burnouts did you do compared to 2 wheel? And why are we always arguing about everything? lol


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

pditty said:


> *who cares. you don't have to do shit. THERE IS NO GOD DAMN LSD IN IT! IT'S AN OPEN DIFFERNTIAL!!!!!!!!! everyone knows this (at least on b15), i don't see why that won't die on this board. *


Well, my good man, if this site annoys you, go back to b15. Glutton for punishment you are. Quit fueling the fire you're trying to put out. Simple isn't it?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

simeronbugh said:


> *But how many 1 wheel burnouts did you do compared to 2 wheel? And why are we always arguing about everything? lol *


I love arguing!

I don't know how many 1 wheel burnouts I did, I didn't do many in that car because I was afraid it would die (barely any power). Out of the few that I did though most were 2 wheel, then again they were in parking lots on a level surface with even traction. Pulling out of a turn is where you'd notice the largest difference b/w LSD and open, not so much in launches


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree  . LSD is much more useful for handling than launches. At least in FWD cars.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

pditty said:


> *believe what you like, sticker was 15,500. i asked them to install leather, and i still got it at 15,500 with the leather put in, which was listed at $1000 (reasonable), so 14,500 for the car. *


Better be thanking your lucky stars then... Like I said before, loaded SE-R's were more $$$ then Spec V's.
Went to 3 different dealers in two different counties and the same. The base model se-r's were still only a thousand less then the base specv. So, your information is wrong. Just because YOU got a great deal, which is HARD to believe, doesn't mean anyone else will get that type of deal. So, on average the specv is around 1K more then the base models of each. Is it worth a 1K... Yes, costs 6-8 hundred bucks for some aftermarket LSD's. And most people get dampers, coilovers and that is it for suspension. THAT STILL DOESN'T TO IT SON... Bushings, rear sway, rocker arms and much more goes into your suspension. 
Spec V suspension with GC coilovers and Koni Yellows would actually be better then almost ANY coilover set up for a base SE-R


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

it's worth the $1,000 to me... 17" rims, nicer interior, hooked up suspension... not too bad of deal... then u get a 6 speed tranny which is fun... not like u really get anymore performance, but it's fun... also various other things... but i am definately happy i got a spec


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

All spec owners are...


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Very


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

IM_not_going_to_lie_I_wish_I_could_of_got_a_spec-v_but_they_wouldent_work_with_me_on_it.They_wanted_to_sell_the_base_ser_and_made_me_a_better_deal.If_I_had_the_money_I_would_trade_my_car_in_and_get_a_2003_spec.I_do_love_my_car_but_I_think_I_would_love_a_spec_more


----------



## pditty (Nov 21, 2002)

Don't you guys have moderators on this board?

Why won't anyone put this board out of its misery?

And yes, it's worth 1000 dollars.

But what you need to understand is there's not always a 1000 dollar difference, there was a 4 or 5000 dollar difference when I bought mine 

Time and area make a big difference, not every market has the same prices.

If there's only a 1000 dollar difference, you're either getting screwed on the base model, or someone is trying to give away a spec...


----------



## calichaz (Oct 22, 2003)

look at this too, on the '04 spec V you can get the brembo brake package, granted it is a G more, but damn, its like 12" rotors with 4 pistons......Im there with my tax return in january.


----------



## 032.5SerSPecV (Mar 16, 2004)

*Spec V Power ?????Tuning????Racing????*



crzflip02 said:


> Now my turn to say whether you should get a spec V or SER.
> 
> Just as a lil input to any and all "Nissan" Boasts that they created or produced the Extra 10 Horse From special Exhaust Tuning. And between driving Both Models The V has alot more to offer than most tend to think, the LSD or open diff whatever everyone is calling it helps a hell of a lot after tuning the motor up a bit....also Changing the exhaust system(it is recommended to move the Knock Sensor;a tapping noise from upgrades in exhaust produce a tapping or ticking that May fool the knock sensor into retarding your timing)If it is true that a tuned exhaust got the extra 10 hp than further tuning would produce more or even tuning a SER to the spec V level or higher would be easy. AS for the racing you could have the car,the Power or the line,If you cant drive you cant win.!!!!
> 
> ...






Just as a lil input to any and all "Nissan" Boasts that they created or produced the Extra 10 Horse From special Exhaust Tuning. And between driving Both Models The V has alot more to offer than most tend to think, the LSD or open diff whatever everyone is calling it helps a hell of a lot after tuning the motor up a bit....also Changing the exhaust system(it is recommended to move the Knock Sensor;a tapping noise from upgrades in exhaust produce a tapping or ticking that May fool the knock sensor into retarding your timing)If it is true that a tuned exhaust got the extra 10 hp than further tuning would produce more or even tuning a SER to the spec V level or higher would be easy. AS for the racing you could have the car,the Power or the line,If you cant drive you cant win.!!!!


----------



## tryptych (Mar 14, 2004)

I own the 2002 SER with the 5-speed manual, and I have to say, I don't know where some of you get your information. The base SER DOES NOT come with any sort of an l.s.d. All you have to do is drive the car for one minute or just look under the thing to find that out. In-lift is pretty bad with the stock suspension, that's why I bought the Eibach Sportline springs and Koni shocks and struts to take care of some of this. Yes, there is a weight difference between the two models, but nowhere near what some of you have said. The SER weighs 2636 lbs. while the Spec-V weighs 2676. Only 40 pounds difference. But I don't think that is counting the sunroof. The 2002 year model of these two cars was the only year you could get a manual transmission in both models. Starting 2003, the SER only came with an automatic. So if you want a manual tranny, your decision is already made. Besides, a majority a tranny mods that are coming out only fit the Spec-V because of it's different tranny, but Stillen has rumored that their flywheel will fit both models. And if you're thinking of moving your knock-sensor, don't bother. It's not worth the cost of a new engine for maybe 2 hp. Actually some people lost about 5 hp. 
Anyways, I've learned a lot about these cars in two years, so if you have any questions, just e-mail me.


----------



## yeSE-R (Apr 7, 2004)

*'04 Se-r*



crzflip02 said:


> Say whaaa? The non Spec has an LSD? I didn't know that? Hmmm....


this is in reference to the '04 SE-R i believe. correct me if im wrong please


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeSE-R said:


> this is in reference to the '04 SE-R i believe. correct me if im wrong please




Alright, ENOUGH of this thread. We stated before.

THE ONLY SENTRA THAT HAS AN LSD AND IS STILL IN PRODUCTION IS THE SPEC V. NO B15 SER COMES FROM THE FACTORY WITH AN LSD. 

the ONLY two cars to come stock with a limited slip in the B15 family are:
2000-2001 SE w/ performance package, and the 2002+ SPEC V.

Say bye bye to dead retarded thread.


----------

